# Gold fish colored large mouth bass?



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

The wife showed me a pic on facebook of someone who caught a large mouth that is golden in color. Anyone ever seen that before?


----------



## JBuck132 (Feb 9, 2014)

I've never seen or heard of such but am interested in this pictures you speak of.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

*...or maybe,*

...a Peacock Bass, with vague side stripes? They tend to be goldish, in color.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Took a screen shot of it from fb. Whatcha think?


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

wow!


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

Very unique


----------



## JBuck132 (Feb 9, 2014)

That sir looks like an albino black bass. 

very cool!


----------



## homebrew (Jun 14, 2011)

cool pic....my bet is on diet possibly?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Now that's jacked up!


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

JBuck132 said:


> That sir looks like an albino black bass.
> 
> very cool!


Yup, I'd go with that  :fish:


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

By the dudes finger nails I would say he has eaten from this pond before......yuck


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

sgrem said:


> By the dudes finger nails I would say he has eaten from this pond before......yuck


Trolls gotta eat too..


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

sgrem said:


> By the dudes finger nails I would say he has eaten from this pond before......yuck


Looks like a nail that's been hit by a prop to me. My dad had one that was jacked like that sad3sm


----------

